# Weird looking white stuff in comb.



## smokinsteel (Jan 16, 2011)

This comb is from a cut out we did on 4/30/2011. Can anyone ID the white gooey looking stuff from the attached pictures? The consistency in some of the cell seems dry and much more firm than in others. Any thoughts about what we are seeing will be appreciated. Thanks.
http://i631.photobucket.com/albums/uu37/Smokin-Steel/Bee%20Stuff/100_9692.jpg
http://i631.photobucket.com/albums/uu37/Smokin-Steel/Bee%20Stuff/100_9690_00.jpg
http://i631.photobucket.com/albums/uu37/Smokin-Steel/Bee%20Stuff/100_9689.jpg


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

Does it taste sweet? might be honey starting to crystilize but the images are not clear.
See if bees want to eat it. That will tell you alot. Set a small piece out and check it after an hour.


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Too blurry to see much. Notice how your camera focuses very well on the stuff a couple inches back. Don't get so close with your camera and it will focus better. OR, if you have a 'macro' setting it will work well for extreme closeups.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Looks like out-of-focus, photos of crystallized honey.


----------



## smokinsteel (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for the replies and camera tips. I'll try putting a piece out as you suggested JRB. 

I thought it might be Royal Jelly, but I didn't know if bees stored it in cells or just made it when they were feeding.


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

No, it would not be honey cells filled with royal jelly.


----------

